
LanguageGuesser game – Guess the language of random music videos - sl_app
https://languageguesser.com
======
sl_app
List of features:

* Two game modes (Classic and Infinite)

* Two music genres (Pop and Hip Hop)

* Over 10,000 music videos

* 50 languages (Afrikaans, Albanian, Arabic, Armenian, Azerbaijani, Bengali, Bosnian, Bulgarian, Catalan, Chinese, Croatian, Czech, Danish, Dutch, English, Estonian, Filipino, Finnish, French, German, Greek, Hebrew, Hindi, Hungarian, Icelandic, Indonesian, Italian, Japanese, Kazakh, Korean, Latvian, Lithuanian, Malay, Norwegian, Persian, Polish, Portuguese, Romanian, Russian, Serbian, Slovak, Slovenian, Spanish, Swedish, Thai, Turkish, Ukrainian, Urdu, Vietnamese, Zulu)

 _Feedback is highly appreciated. Please feel free to challenge your friends
by sharing game URLs … :-)_

